# spot what's wrong...



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

on this 3'' pvc piping job. This was a re-pipe a plumber did on a propylene glycol system, this is back where the chiller/heat exchanger skid is.


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Dwv fittings


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Abs glue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Someone needs to seriously get fired.


----------



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, just the DWV fittings. Although they used grey PVC glue, the saddest part was that three of the joints were bulging out/cockeyed in the fitting, with the classic tear in the dried glue joint, since the plumber let it push out of the fitting after he glued it. Anyways, it's been replaced. FWIW this system never had a chance to get turned on so I have no idea if this would have held or not. My new fittings probably can't match his flow rates but I'll sleep better at night.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

enjoytab said:


> Yes, just the DWV fittings. Although they used grey PVC glue, the saddest part was that three of the joints were bulging out/cockeyed in the fitting, with the classic tear in the dried glue joint, since the plumber let it push out of the fitting after he glued it. Anyways, it's been replaced. FWIW this system never had a chance to get turned on so I have no idea if this would have held or not. My new fittings probably can't match his flow rates but I'll sleep better at night.


Sch 40 PVC is no way to run chilled water or hydronics. Who cares about dwv fittings. Hack job either way.


----------



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

rwh said:


> Sch 40 PVC is no way to run chilled water or hydronics. Who cares about dwv fittings. Hack job either way.


Fair enough


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Is it cell core?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

enjoytab said:


> Yes, just the DWV fittings. Although they used grey PVC glue, the saddest part was that three of the joints were bulging out/cockeyed in the fitting, with the classic tear in the dried glue joint, since the plumber let it push out of the fitting after he glued it. Anyways, it's been replaced. FWIW this system never had a chance to get turned on so I have no idea if this would have held or not.* My new fittings probably can't match his flow rates but I'll sleep better at night.*


Maybe the guy was trying for higher flow rates.....??:laughing:. 

I cant remember what the pressure rating is on common dwv fittings vs sch80 stuff but I have seen this actually work before with homeowner hack jobs on swimming pool lines and pumps.... but never in a real situation like that......


----------



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

rwh said:


> Is it cell core?


No. Very low operating pressures I believe, although I'm not an expert. The return line is just dumping into an unsealed/unpressurized storage tank. Very standard set up for the local area, when done with pressure fittings. 2'' and below is copper fittings. Although 2'' copper flange with the 1/4 bend hanging out there is pretty comical :laughing:


----------

